# Livery RAF Lossiemouth



## Baggage (17 January 2015)

Hi
My husband is due to be posted to lossiemouth soon so I will be looking for livery in the area. Have heard the actual base offers livery but I can't find any contact information (husband has said info on his intranet is out of date). 
Does anybody know who is currently in charge? Or any other local liveries?

Thank you


----------



## Britestar (18 January 2015)

Rashcrook is reasonably nearby.


----------

